# Citizenship processing times?



## celavie77 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm marrying an Italian national and then plan to stay in Italy for at least the necessary 6 months to fulfill the residency requirement for citizenship (I'm not an EU citizen so it'd be really helpful study and work-wise) and I was wondering if anyone had experience with this and the processing times? How long did it take to receive your decision if you did? And how long did you have to spend total in Italy? OH and citizenship doesn't require an intent to stay in Italy does it? We plan on coming back, and probably dying there lol, but just not immediately.

Could we leave after 6 months and then get a response while in another country? Or would we have to stay? And if so, for how long? I read somewhere that processing times in France can take at least 18 months! Yeesh! PLEASE can someone assure me that that's not the case in Italy?!


----------

